

Do you think this has potential? - varsityheeero

If I make this a dotcom website, do you think it'll pop? http://googlewhat.tumblr.com/
======
smoyer
Well ... it looks like they'd be right for fail blog, so perhaps people will
think this is funny too? Or you can always sell the site to the "I can has
cheeseburgerz" guy.

